
Doom 1/2 on Nintendo Switch requires Bethesda account login on first-play - eswat
https://twitter.com/Nibellion/status/1154799307205357569
======
deogeo
> It'd be nice if these extra steps weren't in place but I see this atm as a
> minor inconvenience more than anything. Maybe my opinion would change at a
> later point.

The same thing was said about horse armor DLC. Now microtransactions have
suffocated entire (more ethical) business models.

~~~
eswat
I gave up discussing this on reddit because it seems most gamers don’t want to
look deep into the business or ethical issues about situations like this,
horse armor, etc.

“Give and inch, take a mile”.

------
jammygit
Somehow worse than my old super Nintendo version in that case. I wonder if
they will embed ads on some of the walls next

------
n3k5
Update: BS have reacted to the numerous complaints and are dropping the
requirement.

[https://twitter.com/bethesda/status/1155140773215649793](https://twitter.com/bethesda/status/1155140773215649793)

------
Wowfunhappy
Notably, the login prompt reportedly disappears if you take your Switch
offline, so it's not as though the game is permanently reliant on an external
server.

I'd be curious as to what happens if you block Bethesda in your router.

~~~
eswat
I’m also curious on what Bethesa _sends back_ since there doesn't seem to be a
lot of justification in having auth in the first-place (example: multiplayer
is local only).

------
rasz
DRM and they screwed Doom music!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh7nZ9t2eJA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh7nZ9t2eJA)

------
climb_stealth
I'm not feeling the outrage. You put in any email and continue. It doesn't
even wait for confirmation.

Some comments mention money grabbing. It is $7.50, seriously.

It's classic Doom, it is on the Switch and it plays really well. I'm enjoying
it as much as other full priced titles.

